# Austausch von Klappertechnik gegen SPS



## peter-vt (9 April 2011)

Hallo Freunde,

ich kenne mich nicht 100%ig mit den ganzen Bestimmungen aus, wollte einfach mal ein paar Meinungen einholen. Und das ganze VOR irgendwelcher Planung und BEVOR ich mich mit meinem Vorhaben an den TÜV wende:

In einer Anlage befinden sich 16 Koppelrelais, die über Beros angesteuert werden, wenn alle Schutzeinrichtungen geschlossen sind. Die Schließer aller 16 Relais sind in Reihe geschaltet. Sollte eins nicht anziehen --> keine Freigabe.

Jetzt fallen ständig Relais aus was zu unnützen Stillstandszeiten führt. Ich würde diese 16 Relais gerne durch eine SPS ersetzen, aber für eine F-Version fehlt das Geld und das Know-How. Könnte man SIL3 auch erzielen, wenn man zwei "08/15" SPSen nimmt, auf beiden das selbe Programm läuft und als Freigabebedingung nimmt: "Beide SPS müssen del geschlossenen Zustand signalisieren" ???

Es ist nur ein Gedankenspiel, bitte stellt mich nicht an die Wand, nur weil ich vielleicht die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 nicht aus dem FF beherrsche.

Danke & Gruß

Peter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2011)

Hallo Peter, 
F-CPU's mit den endsprechenden Sicherheits Ein bzw Ausgängen sind nicht 
soviel teuerer, das es den Einsatz zweier SPS rechnet. Sicher ist das einsetzen,
von zwei Standard SPS'en sowieso nicht. 
Vlt reicht es für dich auch aus die Parametriebaren Sicherheitschaltgeräte
einzusetzen wie von Jocab, Pilz, Siemens Phönix und so weiter. Diese sind sehr
Preiswert zu haben.
Wenn ich mir das PNOZ Multi mini von Pilz ansehe, das hat schon 20 Eingänge
und ist unter 500€  zu haben vlt reicht das für define Anwendung. 

Aber wenn du, wie du schreibst, sowieso keine Ahnung von der Sicherheitstechnik
hast, wäre es vlt sinnvoll diese Aufgabe zu vergeben.


----------



## Tommi (9 April 2011)

Ich gebe Helmut recht, PNOZ-multi (ohne Erweiterungsgerät) würde gehen, wenn Du mit einkanaligen Beros auskommst. 

Wie gefährlich ist denn Deine Anlage, welchen PLr würdest Du wählen?

Siehe Anhang...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Deltal (9 April 2011)

Ist ein Bero bei dir ein induktiver Endschalter? 

Dann wäre das ja nichtmal ein "bewährtes Bauteil"?


----------



## Guste (9 April 2011)

Nimm doch Koppelrelais mit Triac. Ich setze nie Relais ein sind der Grund aller Übel. Endweder Schütz oder die Steckbaren Optokoppler Murr oder phönix.
Ausfälle bisher keine


----------



## peter-vt (10 April 2011)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen. Ich bin kein Anlagenbauer, sondern nur ein Informatiker, der hier und da bei der Programmierung in AWL hinzugezogen wird. Trotzdem möchte ich mich von den sog. Experten nicht hilflos ausliefern, deshalb rüste ich ein bißchen auf.

@Helmut: Der Tipp mit dem PNOZ war echt gut. Danke dir, ich werde mir mal Datenblätter laden und sehen, was man damit (alleine schon) umsetzen kann. Bevor ich allerdings Aufgaben (die ich nicht selbst lösen kann) "vergebe" möchte ich mich erstmal informieren, ob denn überhaupt was zu vergeben ist. Getreu dem Motto dieses Forums "Wissen ist ...." usw.

@Tommi: Die Beros sind einkanalig, PL würde ich bei "c" einordnen: Wahrscheinlichkeit eines fatalen äußerst gering, aber wenn dann irreversibler Personenschaden.

@Deltal: Danke für diesen Hinweis, das bringt ganz anderes Licht in die bestehende Anlage. Ja, die Beros sind induktive Näherungsschalter. Fällt einer aus, gibt es zwei Varianten: Er geht gar nicht mehr, dann "denkt" die SPS das eine Tür noch auf ist und es erfolgt keine Freigabe. Macht er einen Kurzschluß, dann gibt's Freigabe (obwohl Tür evtl. noch nicht richtig geschlossen). Aber nach einem Arbeitsgang fällt dies auf, da die SPS auch den Zustand "alle offen" sehen möchte.

@Guste: Auch dieser Tip ist Gold wert. Ich dachte nur, daß man bei sicherheitsrelevanten Einrichtungen generell auf Halbleiter verzichtet? Oder woran liegt es, daß viele Sicherheitssignale "diskret" übertragen werden.

Ich danke Euch allen schonmal für die Diskussion (die damit hoffentlich noch nicht zuende ist).

Einen schönen Abend ...

Peter


----------



## Blockmove (10 April 2011)

Einkanalige induktive Näherungsschalter und dann PLr c.
Dazu noch Vorschlag mech. Relais durch Koppelrelais mit Triac zu ersetzen ...

Freundlich formuliert würde ich da sagen:
Es herrschen erhebliche Wissensdefizite.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2011)

*@Guste, lass den mist!*



Guste schrieb:


> Nimm doch Koppelrelais mit Triac. Ich setze nie Relais ein sind der Grund aller Übel. Endweder Schütz oder die Steckbaren Optokoppler Murr oder phönix.
> Ausfälle bisher keine


 
@Guste, mit solchen Ratschlägen solltest du etwas sparsamer umgehen,
wie du lesen kannst ist der Themenstarter schon drauf angesprungen


peter-vt schrieb:


> @Guste: Auch dieser Tip ist Gold wert. Ich dachte nur, daß man bei sicherheitsrelevanten Einrichtungen generell auf Halbleiter verzichtet? Oder woran liegt es, daß viele Sicherheitssignale "diskret" übertragen werden.


Ich finde es nicht gut das du einen, Laien solche Tips gibst, dadurch können
Menschen zu schaden kommen.

@Peter, bitte ignoriere den Tip von Guste, es dürfen schon Elektronische
Bauelemente in der Sicherheitstechnik verwendet werden, das müssen 
aber Betriebsmittel sein die extra für die Sicherheitstechnik vorgesehen
sind, was der Guste da angesprochen hat, ist nicht sicher, sondern Gefährlich!


----------



## Deltal (10 April 2011)

Ja das mit der Sicherheitstechnik ist schon nen Thema für sich, gerade weil bei der Mehrheit sich noch dieses "das haben wir immer so gemacht" Denken festgesetzt hat.

Will man eine Maschine nach den heutigen Vorschriften absichern muss man halt richtig Geld investieren. Zusätzlich sieht es heute kein Chef mehr ein, wenn der Betriebselektriker 20min nach einem defekten Sicherheitsschalter sucht.

In deinem Fall wäre eine kleine F-CPU (oder ein programmierbares Sicherheitsrelais) mit einem kleinem Display oder einer Hand voll Meldeleuchten angebracht. Die Inis gegen 2 kanalige Schalter/Sensoren tauschen. Für ein bisschen mehr Geld gibts die Sensoren auch kontaktlos, dann ist es auch mit der "Klappertechnik" vorbei.

Wenn das zu teuer ist, sollte er sich halt ein Sack neue Relais besorgen und die mit geschlossenen Augen und Ohren austauschen..


----------



## det (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo Peter,

besteht evt. die Möglichkeit die Beros (und Relais) durch sichere mechanische Schutztürschalter (z.B. Schmersal) zu ersetzen? Dann hat der Relais, Elektronik-Stress ein Ende.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## mima.sps (11 Mai 2011)

*Notaus ; Schutztüren*

Nur ne Info:

Sind die Beros auch als Sicherheitsschalter zugelassen ??
Müssen ja 2 kanalig sein, so weit ich weiss!!

erkennt man am kreis mit nem pfeil drin !
die sind für "Notauskreis " zugelassen !

Wenn sonst was passiert hast du en problem !

Ich mache auch Projeckte , daher passe ich sehr auf !


----------



## Deltal (11 Mai 2011)

Sensoren müssen nicht zwangsläufig zweikanalig ausgeführt werden. Wird eine Maschine nach Schutzkategorie B/1 abgesichert, würde ein einkanaliger Sensor reichen, wenn es sich um ein bewährtes Bauteil handelt.

Das mit dem Pfeil ist imho das Symbol für ein zwangsöffnenen Kontakt, mit Sicherheitstechnik hat das nur indirekt zu tun.

[/smartass mode]


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2011)

mima.sps schrieb:


> Ich mache auch Projeckte , daher passe ich sehr auf !



Das aufpassen alleine reicht leider nicht aus, richtig machen ist da viel wichtiger.


----------



## dani (12 Mai 2011)

Mein bescheidener Vorschlag ist Jokab Safety:

Ein Sicherheitsrelais "Vital" und dazu "Eden" Türschalter

http://files.jokab.com/01_web_pluto_vital_tina/DE_Vital_08v2.pdf

einfach umzusetzen, hieb und stichfest und keine Angst vorm Staatsanwalt

Edit: Das Relais kann maximal 30 Sensoren überwachen


----------



## mima.sps (12 Mai 2011)

*sicherheit*

das ist richtig , richtig machen ist sehr wichtig !!!!!!!

ich denke das es hier um die sicherheit geht !
da gibt es eher mal was mehr  als weniger .

damit hab ich recht gute erfahrung gemacht.
aber danke für den hinweiss


----------



## Tommi (12 Mai 2011)

dani schrieb:


> Mein bescheidener Vorschlag ist Jokab Safety:
> 
> Ein Sicherheitsrelais "Vital" und dazu "Eden" Türschalter
> 
> ...


 
Gute Idee!

Hast Du die im Einsatz?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## dani (13 Mai 2011)

Ja wir haben jetzt drei Neuanlagen mit diesem System gekauft.

Zwei bestehende Anlagen habe ich umgerüstet. Eine nur Sicherheitsschalter die andere inclusive magnetischer Türzuhaltung.
Der einzige "Makel" der mir aufgefallen ist, die Magnete der zuhaltung müssen wirklich sauber aufeinander liegen, sonst ist es Kleister mit Zuhaltung.

Das System gefällt mir sehr gut. Am Not-aus wird die Lampe rot wenn er betätigt ist, die Türschalter haben auch Status Led's. Das vereinfacht die Fehlersuche schon sehr.

Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung (und etwas mehr Erfahrung) werden wir unseren Standard wohl von Schmersal auf Jokab Safety umstellen.

Die erste Anlage ist jetzt drei Jahre alt und macht (noch) keinerlei Probleme


----------



## fliegender holländer (27 Mai 2011)

Wie gross ist dieser "Umbau "in Vergleich zur Steuerung?

Jenachdem musst du nämlich dann deine ganze Anlage auf den aktuellen stand der Technik bringen, also steuerung ein über einen zugelassenen Baustein und noch mehr.

Je nach verkabelungaufwand gäbe es da noch safety-ASI als alternative.

Ronald


----------



## element. (21 Juni 2011)

Wie ist die Verzögerungszeit bei Verwendung mehrerer EDEN?

Ich habe neulich Pnoz X4 und sechs PSEN C3.1 in Reihe verbaut. Jeder PSEN mehr verlängert bei diesem System die Rückfallzeit. 

Bei 6 Stück merkt man das schon deutlich, dass eben nicht im selben 
Moment des Tür aufreißens die Schütze abfallen, sondern erst einen Augenblick später.


----------



## dani (24 Juni 2011)

Kann ich bei den Eden nicht bestätigen, aber ich habe das System auch nicht ansatzweise ausgereizt. Mein Maximalausbau im Eigenbau waren 6 der Schalter.

Bei unseren gekauften Maschinen kann ich auch nichts nachteiliges sagen.
Ich habe aber auch noch nie wirklich auf die Zeiten geachtet.


----------



## m0erk (14 August 2014)

Alternativ können auch Türschalter mit Zuhaltung verwendet werden. Dann einfach sowohl die Zuhaltung als auch die Türstellung überwachen (beide Kontakte auf eine Auswertung) und somit hat man dann quasi die "doppelte" Sicherheit, dass man sowohl die fehlende Zuhaltung als auch die offene Tür detektieren kann. Ürigens sind einkanalige Auswertungen von Sensoren auch bis Kategorie 2 möglich, wenn es eine Testeinrichtung gibt, welche einen einzigen Fehler erkennt und die Sicherheitsfunktion weiterhin gewährleistet ist.

Viele Grüße,
m0erk



PS: ich hab erst gerade gesehen, dass der thread uralt ist... sorry dafür.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (17 August 2014)

Vielleicht kann uns der Topicstarter eine grobe Funktionsbeschreibung der Anlage und die wesentlichen Funktionen posten ?
Sonst tappen wir im Dunkeln. Wenn es ein "geringfügiger Umbau" ist und/oder eine sehr einfache Steuerung nur in der Anlage vorhanden, mag das mit Pnoz Multi oder 3SK1 Advanced durchgehen. Aber wenn die Anlage komplex ist und der Umbau so wesentlich daß wir hier von einer Überholung ausgehen müssen, dann ist der Typ dran, und zwar erstens mit einer neuen Risikoanalyse, und zweitens dann möglicherweise doch mit ner F-CPU, weil nämlich durch den Unterschied in dem Normungsstand damals vs. heute bestimmte andere Funktionen vlt. auch "safe" gemacht werden müssen.


----------

